# Criteria confusion?!?!



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello all,

I have been hoping to join an egg share scheme as we are affected with MF and to be honest this is our only chance.

I meet all the criteria so far and we are just waiting for my hsg next month (nhs) before getting the ball rolling.

However, I had a routine TV scan last week and the sonographer counted up over 12 follicles on both ovaries. I was thinking 'great' the criteria states one must have at least an antral follicle count of 12 for egg share, however the report clearly states 'indicative of pcos' I was so shocked!!!

The criteria states a woman must not have pcos yet have an antral follicle count of 12 or more, yet according to this sonographer that equals PCO?!?!

My LSH/FH ratio is normal, I have no physical symptoms of PCOS. I know there is a difference between PCO & PCOS so I saw a gynae consultant straight afterwards and she says I do have PCOS because my progesterone of 22 (and before was 24) shows I'm probably not ovulating (despite very reg periods to the day!)

So does this mean I won't qualify for egg share?! Even with a good antral follicle count, no symptoms of PCOS and good FSH?!

Just so confused and frustrated 

J


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi I think it depends on the clinic   I have PCOS and was able to egg share at Herts & Essex and The Lister.  I would just ring the clinic, good luck x


----------

